# Great night so far



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

3 trips into my night and I'm already up to $60. I took 2 fares and then a 24 mile surge fare that paid out $38 plus a $10 tip. It's going to be a good night. How are you all doing so far tonight?


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Got one fare, $21.50 net before gas plus a $5 tip, a surge fare. Drove just under 43 miles total today and I was actually kind of using the 'ridesharing' thing, I was headed out to run an errand when the ping came in. Not bad for one hour online, naturally the surges went away so I'm sitting home.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

It's strangely addicting. I'm always checking for surges. When I see red, I can't help but go online no matter how late it is.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

$1.37/mile and $9.50/hr.


----------



## IUberGR (Jan 2, 2016)

Grand Rapids winter beer fest = Uber Christmas. Extended moderate surge widespread all afternoon, and then a two hour period of 5X to 9.9X as it finished up. Low to moderate intoxication levels, 6 to 8 highway miles back to downtown. All without having to stay up into the middle of the night. Far and away my best day in four months of Ubering, and that includes New Years Eve.


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

Bad morning only $18...but i got l33t status csgo anyone?


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Kevin, how many hours a day do u drive? You're making some good money. Over a 1000 bucks a week....do u sleep?


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

No sleep i camp at downtown and wait for surge..


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

You're exactly the robot uber wants u to be. But I'm really impressed by your earnings. You're probably doing close to 8k a month. Dude get some sleep and get u a woman. U sure have the money to buy a girl(s) something nice. Life is short bro.


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

Yea im going to sleep now good morning!


----------



## Sean88 (Feb 23, 2016)

dang kevin...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

thats explains it nyc.
#1 
are you following the rule of 12 hrs driving nyc,,,,,i would not want you to take me far . as you got to be too tired to drive proper. its about the money. but its about safty too. this week i am not far behind you. but i am logged hours and get good rest


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

kevin dang said:


> Yea im going to sleep now good morning!


You're doing it exactly correct, out here in AZ when we have Super Bowls, Phoenix Open, Nat'l Championship week and all the rest of our huge events, you work every hour you can. Pack a cooler of food and water and make good money. During the golf tourney, I would have some people out at 7am to actually watch the golf and others I would be driving home from the bars at 3am. But $2500-3000 a week doesn't come all the time. We're in the customer service industry. Number one rule. Service your customer, never ever allow your competition the opportunity to service your customer. Good job Kevin!!!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

dang i am not to far behind you in phila . and your rates are double, but i get good rest daily. i dont do more than 12-14 hours on my best days. i reat. but i work the surges to the max. your pay is nice , but unrealistic to 99% of the forum as NYC . is alot different. i got 5000+ rides. imho the hours vrs the pay is still poor.


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

DailyPay has clients in 46 states (including Hawaii!) and we can confirm that the blessed drivers in NYC do get premium prices. Likely equates to cost of living and frequency of surge, etc. Good luck out there Big Apple drivers.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Seal team u are 100 % right. Get the cash when u can. Some sat days thur sun am I push it . But I am well conditioned for it. 20 plus years city driving. But when u push it like that 7 am then bar crowd. That's separates the men from the boys or weekend. Warrior's


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I'd like to know how many trips for those nice big payouts? Curious what your average $/trip is..


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

kevin dang said:


> View attachment 29682
> 
> 
> No sleep i camp at downtown and wait for surge..


Lord have mercy $1,700 payout !?! 
How many hours do you drive? Is this a temporary thing or are you planning on doing this as a career.


----------

